# uuuhh.  what is that robot looking thing on home screen?



## King Dorado (Oct 9, 2015)

anybody know?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 9, 2015)

No clue.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 9, 2015)

It's Chibi Robo.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

Just gonna make thread about this but you beat me to it


----------



## Coach (Oct 9, 2015)

It's for the release of Chibi Robo : Zip lash for the 3ds


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

Coach said:


> It's for the release of Chibi Robo : Zip lash for the 3ds



 Looks like we can look forward to another game release collectible haha!

It's starting to creep me out though....


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Help help help I'm scared mummy


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash on the 3Ds is out I believe, it's why they have him on the banner.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 9, 2015)

I was actually just wondering the same thing, I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't know though..


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone who doesn't know the adventures of cute little Chibi-Robo is not a friend of mine.


----------



## JennyGrace (Oct 9, 2015)

Chib-Robo is awesome


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 9, 2015)

If I hadn't played Super Smash Bros. or found out about the game by watching that Direct that was on earlier this year, I would have been like 'Why is there some robot thing on here? The only robot in Animal Crossing is Ribbot.'


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Anyone who doesn't know the adventures of cute little Chibi-Robo is not a friend of mine.



nat ):


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

piichinu said:


> nat ):



Sorry but the original Chibi-Robo is literally my life. ):


----------



## cornimer (Oct 9, 2015)

I was just about to make a thread asking the same thing. XD


----------



## N e s s (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah, I'm one of those rare people who played the original Chibi robo gamecube.


----------



## Klave (Oct 10, 2015)

It's another example of America getting a game before Europe. 
We have to wait until November


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 10, 2015)

Just looked at the banner again and caught sight of this:





Is that a pumpkin? Does this have something to do with Chibi-Robo,
Or are the mods starting to welcome in Halloween in time for whatever will probably be happening with the woods the year?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Just looked at the banner again and caught sight of this:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152072&stc=1
> Is that a pumpkin? Does this have something to do with Chibi-Robo,
> Or are the mods starting to welcome in Halloween in time for whatever will probably be happening with the woods the year?




OMG I saw the pumpkin! It's hiding behind the tree


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys I know the pumpkin can be a little hard to see, but not during winter!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 10, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash on the 3Ds is out I believe, it's why they have him on the banner.



Now I want this game tbh.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

It's Chibi Robo

(I've never played it, but I've seen the character.)


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

Photo finder was so much fun, can't wait for zip lash.


----------



## Jake (Oct 10, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Just looked at the banner again and caught sight of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so chibi robo has sth to eat


----------



## Raffy (Oct 10, 2015)

y'all are focusing on chibi-robo but really jack is the big surprise.


----------



## marshallthecat (Oct 10, 2015)

Why are you guys creeped out by Chibi robo?? He's so cute c: I knew what he was but I didn't understand why he was on here, haven't played really since the gamecube version


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 10, 2015)

Klave said:


> It's another example of America getting a game before Europe.
> We have to wait until November


I don't mind the wait. I am personally looking forward to my two copies of the game.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 15, 2015)

was wondering about it too,but i'm too lazy to start a post about it. saw the trailer and the game seemed meh. it looks like just another phone platform phone game.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 15, 2015)

snoozit said:


> was wondering about it too,but i'm too lazy to start a post about it. saw the trailer and the game seemed meh. it looks like just another phone platform phone game.



Yeah sadly it's nothing like the original or the DS version. It used to be more of a free-roaming adventure game.


----------

